# Ten Important Points and Eight Methods of Baguazhang by Liu Jingru



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2012)

Ten Important Points and Eight Methods of Baguazhang By Liu Jingru

Excerpts from the book "Baguazhang" by Liu Jingru translated from Chinese by Jarek Szymanski;


----------



## mograph (Aug 13, 2012)

These look like they'd be useful for CMA in general.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 13, 2012)

True enough... good stuff there that's pretty applicable for lots if not most of CMAs.


----------



## oaktree (Aug 13, 2012)

Excellent article. Some great information
that we tend to forget when practicing.


----------

